

Could this site finally kill the SEO industry? - sw33tch33ks
http://something.to

======
mooism2
There's nothing to indicate the "contact us" link will open up my e-mail
client. I'd expect a mailto link to have the e-mail address as the link text.
The link as presented I expected to lead to a page with your e-mail address,
phone number, a contact form, and/or your postal address.

~~~
sw33tch33ks
On the TODO. The views are very lacking at this point. Thanks.

------
mooism2
That appears unlikely, what with the site not seeming to do anything.

~~~
sw33tch33ks
Did you expand the tree structure?

~~~
monkeyprojects
What tree structure? the only thing I can see is a blank page with a copyright
message below the fold.

~~~
sw33tch33ks
Works perfectly fine for me in Chrome, Safari, Firefox...are you using IE?

------
mitchturck
Horrendous.

~~~
sw33tch33ks
The UI or the concept?

